# [A] Race Fully für 2017



## illuminato (21. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Ziel ist es bis Ende Februar/Anfang März mein Racefully zusammenzubauen.
Hier werde ich den Aufbau dokumentieren und auch mal nach Meinungen fragen. 
Ziel ist es, ein sehr "cleanes" und stabiles Rad zu bauen. Einige Komponenten habe ich bereits, andere muss ich mir noch genau überlegen....

Den Anfang mache ich mal mit den Reifen...

 

Gewicht der 29x2.3 Renegade: 639gr. + 637gr.

Ziel ist es insgesamt zwischen 9,8 - 10,20 kg rauszukommen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2016)

Da bin ich gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gili89 (22. Dezember 2016)

Puh, sollten die Renegade nicht leichter sein? Bzw welche Version ist das?
Die 2Bliss-Ready 2017er 29x2,3 werden ja offiziell mit 580g angegeben.


----------



## yellow-faggin (22. Dezember 2016)

Auch dabei 



gili89 schrieb:


> Puh, sollten die Renegade nicht leichter sein? Bzw welche Version ist das?
> Die 2Bliss-Ready 2017er 29x2,3 werden ja offiziell mit 580g angegeben.



Also auf dem Karton steht zumindest 2Bliss-Ready drauf


----------



## gili89 (22. Dezember 2016)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Also auf dem Karton steht zumindest 2Bliss-Ready drauf



habs gesehn. dann is das Gewicht einfach nur eine herbe Enttäuschung. Ich hoff die 2,1er sind so leicht wie angegeben (550g).


----------



## yellow-faggin (22. Dezember 2016)

Ja sind halt gute 10% mehr, das ist bei Reifen als Naturprodukt ja quasi an der Tagesordnung...zumindest bei Schwalbe, wobei die mit etwas Glück auch gut nach unten streuen können.

So weiter im Text, 10kg für ein voll taugliches Racefully hört sich gut an


----------



## illuminato (22. Dezember 2016)

Ja, über das Gewicht der Reifen bin ich auch nicht super erfreut, aber die Fahreigenschaften sollen wirklich top sein. Daher probiere ich das aus.

Heute war auch das Christkind etwas verfrüht hier und hat etwas schönes zum Draufsitzen da gelassen:



 

Es ist ein Prologo Scratch 2 CPC PAS Nack mit 204 gr. Auch das geht sicher leichter, aber meine persönliche Erfahrung mit der Form und dem Komfort des Sattels ist einfach so positiv, dass ich hier auch 40-50gr. Mehrgewicht in Kauf nehme. Das CPC-Zeug ist allerdings neu für mich und ich bin gespannt wie sich das anfühlt - werde den Sattel über Weihnachten am Crosser und am Rennrad testen.


----------



## gili89 (22. Dezember 2016)

Also mit den bisherigen Teilen halte ich 10kg für ambitioniert.
Sattel is allerdings sehr sehr geil


----------



## illuminato (23. Dezember 2016)

Heute ein Teil, das ich schon hatte - allerdings ist das Kettenblatt neu:



Cannondale Hollowgram SI, 170mm lang, BB30, 137mm Breite, allen notwendigen Spacern (und ziemlich viel Fett) - alles zusammen +534gr. Das Kettenblatt ist ein Garbaruk mit 32T. 

Möchte die Kurbel gerne noch cleanen - wenn jemand einen Tipp hat, gerne her damit. Hätte sie gerne komplett schwarz.


----------



## illuminato (23. Dezember 2016)

gili89 schrieb:


> Sattel is allerdings sehr sehr geil



Gebe ich Dir Recht - allerdings wird er bei Prologo reklamiert. Angegeben ist er mit 183 gr., real sind es 20 gr. mehr. Klar, ist nicht die Welt, aber bei einem Sattel der 230 € kostet sollte das schon einigermaßen stimmen. 
Für den Preis bekommt man auch deutlich leichtere Teile. Nur sitze ich auf denen nicht so brutal gut...


----------



## loko. (23. Dezember 2016)

illuminato schrieb:


> Möchte die Kurbel gerne noch cleanen - wenn jemand einen Tipp hat, gerne her damit. Hätte sie gerne komplett schwarz.



Der Klassiker, 000 stahlwolle mit aceton.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki_d (23. Dezember 2016)

Na hier lese ich doch auch mal mit. Auf jeden Fall schon mal ein Daumen hoch für die Kurbel ;-)


----------



## ccpirat (23. Dezember 2016)

loko. schrieb:


> Der Klassiker, 000 stahlwolle mit aceton.



Ne Alukurbel mit Stahlwohle


----------



## -Kottan- (24. Dezember 2016)

Bin auch dabei [emoji6]


----------



## illuminato (26. Dezember 2016)

An den Feiertagen war es sehr ruhig und besinnlich - unter dem Tannenbaum fand sich dennoch etwas "brauchbares" für den Aufbau:

 

SRAM PF30 Innenlager für das 73mm breite Press Fit Tretlager.
Ist jetzt nicht die High End Oberklasse, aber mit Loctite eingefügt sollte es doch problemlos funktionieren. Nur den Dampfstrahler sollte man davon weit entfernt halten.

+86 gr


----------



## MartinRa (27. Dezember 2016)

illuminato schrieb:


> Heute ein Teil, das ich schon hatte - allerdings ist das Kettenblatt neu:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 557994
> 
> ...



Fahre seit ca. 1000km auch das 32er Garbaruk auf meiner Next, die Kette hält super und die langen Zähne funktionieren bei Schlamm sehr gut! Einzig das Material dürfte minimal weicher sein als bei den Wolftooth Kettenblättern, ist bei dem günstigeren Preis der Garbaruks aber kein Problem.


----------



## illuminato (27. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe eine Frage zur Gabel:

Kann jemand echte Erfahrungsberichte zur neuen Fox 32 SC Factory 2017 oder zur Rock Shox SID XX World Cup 2017 abgeben?

Ich traue den Bike Bravos einfach nicht so ganz. Da ich leider weder die Fox 32 noch die SID 2017 bisher Probe fahren konnte, wollte ich gerne mal echte Berichte hören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (27. Dezember 2016)

illuminato schrieb:


> Ich traue den Bike Bravos einfach nicht so ganz


Da würde ich den "Bike Bravos" sicher mehr trauen als irgendwelchen "Erfahrungsberichten".
Wer hat hier schon die Möglichkeit, die Gabeln direkt zu vergleichen? Keiner!
Also wird dir jeder "seine" Gabel als die Beste anpreisen. Hätte er ja sonst Mist gekauft.


----------



## -Kottan- (27. Dezember 2016)

Schau Dir auch mal alternativ die DT Swiss ODL an. [emoji6]


----------



## MartinRa (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin die Stapcast schon mehrfach gefahren besitze aber selber keine,
Das Lockout ist sehr gut, die Gabel ist dann wirklich komplett zu, 
die Federung ist schon eher auf der straffen seite, so komfortabel wie sie in den bike bravos oft beschrieben wird ist sie definitiv nicht. mir gefällt sie aber deutlich besser als meine 2015er sid brain.


----------



## illuminato (28. Dezember 2016)

Nach einer weiteren Nacht Recherche und Vergleich denke ich dass ich mich entschieden habe. Das Ergebnis gibt es dann die nächsten Wochen  

Um wieder weg von den Diskussionen zu kommen, gibts was frisches: 

 

Specialized S-Works Sattelstütze 0 Setback mit Klemmkopf für Carbon-Rails. Die Stütze werde ich noch kürzen, da sie aktuell 400mm lang ist. Bei mir sind aber nicht mehr als 350mm nötig. Etwas geht vom Gewicht also noch weg.

+202 gr


----------



## Schwitte (28. Dezember 2016)

-Kottan- schrieb:


> Schau Dir auch mal alternativ die DT Swiss ODL an. [emoji6]


Jepp!
Fahre sie seit diesem Jahr und kann sie absolut empfehlen, und nicht nur, weil sie in den Tests der "Bike Bravos" überragend abgeschnitten hat. 
Aber die Entscheidung ist ja eh schon gefallen....


----------



## zett78 (28. Dezember 2016)

loko. schrieb:


> Der Klassiker, 000 stahlwolle mit aceton.



Super Tipp!!!!! Sollte dann so aussehen


----------



## matt017 (28. Dezember 2016)

illuminato schrieb:


> Specialized S-Works Sattelstütze



Ist damit das Rätsel um den Rahmen gelöst?
Falls ja: Gute Wahl!


----------



## illuminato (29. Dezember 2016)

matt017 schrieb:


> Ist damit das Rätsel um den Rahmen gelöst?



...hm, gute Frage  das nächste Teil wird wohl noch etwas zu deiner "Spekulation" beitragen.

Ebenfalls ein Teil dass ich schon habe und sehr zufrieden damit bin:

 

Specialized S-Works Prowess Carbon XC Flatbar 700mm Breite

+162 gr


----------



## gili89 (29. Dezember 2016)

illuminato schrieb:


> Ja, über das Gewicht der Reifen bin ich auch nicht super erfreut, aber die Fahreigenschaften sollen wirklich top sein. Daher probiere ich das aus.



Um das Reifenthema nochmal ganz kurz aufzugreifen: 
Hab einen neuen Renegade 29x2.1 bestellt - hat satte 594g. Ist das erste Mal seit ich Speci-Reifen fahre, dass die Reifen deutlich schwerer sind als angegeben. 
der neue Fast Trak 29x2.1 ist dafür leichter als angegeben, mit feinen 587g 

So und um noch was zum Thema beizutragen: seeehr geile Teile hast du da beisammen - der Rahmen wird dann wohl ein S-Works (Epic?) sein  Bin äußerst gespannt!!


----------



## illuminato (10. Januar 2017)

Seit Langem mal wieder etwas zum Bike...vor lauter biken keine Zeit für Bilder 

Pedale: Shimano XTR M9000er Serie:




Geht sicher auch leichter, aber nach vielen Probefahrten sind das die Pedale mit denen ich am besten zurecht komme.
Als Alternaive kommen noch die Candy Pedale in Betracht, diese konnte ich aber noch nicht probieren.

Wir addieren +308 gr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (16. Januar 2017)

Weiter geht die fröhliche Fahrt...

Heute mit einem Teil das wohl sehr viele von Euch auch fahren:



 

ESI Grips Racer's Edge inkl. Lenkerstopfen

Addiert werden +51 gr


----------



## illuminato (16. Januar 2017)

...Weil ich gerade dabei bin: Da sich mein letztes Cannondale auch bald verabschiedet werde ich wohl oder übel auch Abschied von der Cannondale Kurbel nehmen.

Was gibt es denn für Alternativen, die im gleichen Gewichtssegment unterwegs sind? Allerdings muss ein Powermeter damit kompatibel sein (zB Quarq oder Power2Max). Muss man dann zwangsläufig zu SRAM greifen?


----------



## MartinRa (17. Januar 2017)

leider gibt es immer noch keinen spiderpowermeter für die next sl


----------



## illuminato (17. Januar 2017)

MartinRa schrieb:


> leider gibt es immer noch keinen spiderpowermeter für die next sl



Ja das Problem sehe ich auch. Die würde ansonsten hier auch gut reinpassen. Aber da das hier eine Wettkampf Maschine werden soll, brauche ich ein Powermeter.


----------



## MartinRa (17. Januar 2017)

eventuell gibt es einen begeisterten Cnc Fräser der dir eine custom Welle für die Next anfertig statt Cinch mit Srm oder Quarq direcz mount


----------



## illuminato (17. Januar 2017)

Puh...da habe ich im Schadenfall glaub zu lange Ausfallzeiten. Ein gängiger Standard ist mir da lieber


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Januar 2017)

Und was bringt das? Der Spider ist an der Kurbel fest gemacht...

Mit Custom Welle gibt es schon: Stages... aber dann nutzt man von der "billigen" Raceface nur den Rechten Arm... Dann kann man auch gleich Stages+Sram carbon fahren. ODer bei CDale + Stages bleiben...


----------



## illuminato (17. Januar 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ODer bei CDale + Stages bleiben...



Ich hatte die Möglichkeit über einen Bekannten am WOchenende mal eine Power2Max zu fahren. Die Daten sind doch sehr aufschlussreich. Gerade das Thema Li/Re Verteilung ist super. Zudem fallen die Stoß-bedingten Leistungsausbrüche des Stages  aufgrund der Konstruktion über den Spider weg. Quarq geht ja ähnlich vor über den Spider und liefert auch die gleichen Werte wie das Power2Max.

Ich bin jetzt nicht unzufrieden mit dem Stages aber das p2m hat mir persönlich besser gefallen. Dager die Frage nach der Alternative.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Januar 2017)

Also wenn du deine CDale Kurbel mit Stages los werden willst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (17. Januar 2017)

illuminato schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Möglichkeit über einen Bekannten am WOchenende mal eine Power2Max zu fahren. Die Daten sind doch sehr aufschlussreich. Gerade das Thema Li/Re Verteilung ist super. Zudem fallen die Stoß-bedingten Leistungsausbrüche des Stages  aufgrund der Konstruktion über den Spider weg. Quarq geht ja ähnlich vor über den Spider und liefert auch die gleichen Werte wie das Power2Max.
> 
> Ich bin jetzt nicht unzufrieden mit dem Stages aber das p2m hat mir persönlich besser gefallen. Dager die Frage nach der Alternative.



Sehe ich genau so. Stages für im Rennen okay um den Überblick zu halten. Fürs Training bevorzuge ich SRM/Power2max.
Habe zwei Stages, eins am Hardtail, eins am Fully. Jedes wurde schon 2x getauscht, Service ist somit bestens


----------



## illuminato (17. Januar 2017)

zett78 schrieb:


> Habe zwei Stages, eins am Hardtail, eins am Fully. Jedes wurde schon 2x getauscht, Service ist somit bestens



Dass so viele Nutzer Probleme mit den Dinger haben....ich habe auch zwei Stück. Eines war am Rennrad und hat alles mitgemacht (Alpencross, Rennen...) und das andere war die komplette Saison am MTB bei jedem Wetter im Einsatz - keinerlei Probleme. Ich hatte wohl Glück


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Januar 2017)

Ich habe auch seit Jahren 3 im Einsatz. Bei der neusten hatte ich einen defekten Deckel und wie sich heraus stellte war der Kontakt beschaedigt -> anstandslos getauscht.


----------



## Schwitte (17. Januar 2017)

illuminato schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Möglichkeit über einen Bekannten am WOchenende mal eine Power2Max zu fahren. Die Daten sind doch sehr aufschlussreich. Gerade das Thema Li/Re Verteilung ist super.


Nur nicht zu viel reininterpretieren!
Würdest du nur mit einem Bein treten, zeigen sie dir ein P2M & Co. trotzdem eine Links/rechts-Verteilung an. 
Sicher etwas aufschlussreicher als eine einseitige Messung, aber genau L/R geht wohl nur mit einem (führ's MTB ungeeigneten) Pedal-PM.


----------



## MartinRa (17. Januar 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Und was bringt das? Der Spider ist an der Kurbel fest gemacht...
> .


Wenn ich mir den Quarq Spider anschaue könnte man den mit custom Welle sehrwohl mit der next sl fahrenm


----------



## slongslong (18. Januar 2017)

Und wie soll das gehen? Die Verzahnung ist komplett unterschiedlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2017)

Das sag ich doch... und mit der Welle geht da auch nix... die geht ja nur durch den Spider und hat null Kontakt...


----------



## illuminato (19. Januar 2017)

Beim PM wird es keine Spielerei geben. Daher kommt das Teil hier dran:
https://www.quarq.com/store/item/1771/

Die machen Sie ja schon Gedanken wie die Einzelteile zusammenspielen - daher sollte das schon so bleiben. Und optisch ist die Kurbel auch sehr passend zum Rest des Bikes.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Januar 2017)

Gute Wahl! Wenn ich meine XT raus werfen würde, käme auch eine cDale SI oder eben die Quark.


----------



## slongslong (19. Januar 2017)

Den XX1 Eagle Powermeter hab ich auch bestellt. Preislich echt fair!
In 2-4 Wochen soll er kommen...


----------



## illuminato (19. Januar 2017)

slongslong schrieb:


> Den XX1 Eagle Powermeter hab ich auch bestellt.



Dito 

...und die Gabel dürfte bis dahin auch endlich mal da sein...


----------



## Marc19 (21. Januar 2017)

slongslong schrieb:


> Und wie soll das gehen? Die Verzahnung ist komplett unterschiedlich...



das nächste Problem ist auch, dass die Verzahnung nach unten 2.8 Grad schräg läuft.....
habe dies mal vermessen, da ich mir was fräsen wollte......


----------



## illuminato (23. Januar 2017)

...heute habe ich den Anruf erhalten, dass die Gabel da ist...Bilder evtl. heute Abend! Ich bin sehr gespannt


----------



## illuminato (23. Januar 2017)

Bevor ich zur Gabel komme, noch ein sehr wichtiges Teil: 

Shimano XTR M9000 11fach GS Schaltwerk: 



 

+224 gr.


----------



## illuminato (23. Januar 2017)

Wie versprochen gibt es jetzt die Bilder zur Gabel...

Geworden ist es eine Fox 32 Step Cast in Schwarz, leider haben die die falschen Decals drauf gelassen...ich wollte die Stealth Decals anstelle der orangenen. Sei es drum, die Gabel ist optisch extrem ansprechend und der Knaller ist das Gewicht:




 


 

1414 gr inkl. Achse und ungekürztem Gabelschaft - Das ist mal ne Ansage.
Bei mir kommt aber noch extra-Gewicht für den Remote Hebel und entsprechende Züge dazu...ich gehe von nochmals 60gr aus.
Für diese Gabel inkl. Achse und Remote aber immer noch ein fabelhafter Wert. Jetzt muss sie nur noch im Gelände überzeugen.

Die Fernbedinung werde ich separat wiegen, daher addiere 
+1414 gr


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Januar 2017)

Schoen leicht und huebsch ist sie ja. Wenn sie jetzt noch gescheit funktioniert 
Krass finde ich halt, das die "klassischen" Gebeln JETZT das Gewicht einer Lefty1.0 erreichen... und die Lefty 2.0 "leicht" in die andere Richtung geht  Ich bin ja mal auf die Lefty 3.0 gespannt. Aber solange muessen meien 2 1.0er noch halten! 

Bin sehr gespannt, was du berichtest. Im Herbst bau ich mir auch wieder ein neues Racebike auf,... mal sehen was dann kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (24. Januar 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Schoen leicht und huebsch ist sie ja. Wenn sie jetzt noch gescheit funktioniert
> Krass finde ich halt, das die "klassischen" Gebeln JETZT das Gewicht einer Lefty1.0 erreichen... und die Lefty 2.0 "leicht" in die andere Richtung geht  Ich bin ja mal auf die Lefty 3.0 gespannt. Aber solange muessen meien 2 1.0er noch halten!



Ich hatte in meinem Scalpel auch ne Lefty 1.0 mit Nadellagertuning und Fumic Option...das bleibt aus meiner Sicht bis jetzt weiter unerreicht. Alleine der Performance wegen. Aber beim ersten Pumpen der Fox Gabel hat sich das doch schon sehr gut angefühlt. Schön ist dass man viele Einstellmöglichkeiten hat - da war damals an der Lefty außer Luftdruck und Rebound nichts möglich. Ich bin wirklich enorm gespannt auf die Performance.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Januar 2017)

Ich bin auch mal gespannt, wo du mit dem Gewicht landest. An die sub10 glaube ich nicht mehr. Aber DAS ist ja nur hier wichtig, auf der Rennstrecke ist es nur sekundaer wichtig. Darum wird meine 170g Token durch eine Thomson mit 240g ersetzt, da mir da der Sattel garantiert nicht rum rutscht. Da ich mit der auch den leichteren carbon SLR fahren kann, sind es sogar nur kanpp 20g mehr, aber dafuer Raceproof.
Da finde ich das Fumic Zitat top:
"I don’t care so much about weight," explains Fumic of his setup. "For example, I travelled 40 hours to get here and it costs a hell of a lot. You don’t want to be training for half a year, seeking a result and then have issues. I care whether the bike works correctly and has a good feel." (BikeRadar)


----------



## -Kottan- (24. Januar 2017)

Schöne Gabel - hoffentlich ist sie ihr Geld auch wert. Wenn ich bedenke, dass meine DT nur die Hälfte gekostet hat bei 120gr Mehrgewicht...
Wird bestimmt ein klasse Bike!


----------



## illuminato (31. Januar 2017)

Nach langem hin und her habe ich nun die erste Änderung beschlossen...und das ist der Sattel.

Dran kommt jetzt ein Specialized Phenom Pro:



 

Ist etwas leichter als der Prologo, aber ich komme mit der abgesägten Nase am Specialized super zurecht und am HT ist jetzt auch ein Phenom drauf.

Daher gibt es den Prologo bald im Bikemarkt und hier addiere ich
+197 gr.


----------



## JensL (1. Februar 2017)

Top  Phenom fahre ich auch seit Jahren!


----------



## illuminato (1. Februar 2017)

Heute was gegen die Schnelligkeit...oder zumindest um rechtzeitig die Kurve zu kriegen 

Bremsen:


 

Die HR ist nicht befüllt, da noch die extra angefertigten Rahmen-Einsätze fehlen. Sollten nächste Woche bei mir eintrudeln. Allerdings sind die Beläge drin und die Leitung ist bereits gekürzt.



 

VR Bremse ist komplett und auch befüllt + entlüftet.

Die Bremse macht einen Top Eindruck hat am Vorgänger schon super Dienste geleistet. Die Entlüftung der Bremse hat Ihr nochmal ordentliche Power gebracht (Da kam wirklch schwarzes Öl raus...sehr erschreckend)

Macht zusammen +216 gr. +213 gr. 

+429 gr.


----------



## illuminato (3. Februar 2017)

Heute kam wieder ein Teil dazu:

Schalthebel mit Befestigung am Lenker, kein i-Spec Gedöns...das schon hart was Shimano da abzieht mit den verschiedenen Standards...



 

Dazu gibts noch den passende Schaltaußenhülle - diese wird aber sicher noch etwas an Gewicht verlieren durch das Kürzen:



 

Ich addiere somit +119 gr. + 59 gr. = 

+178 gr.


----------



## illuminato (3. Februar 2017)

...langsam kommen wir dem Rahmen immer näher...hier schon mal das Gewicht der Hülsen gegen das Klappern der Leitungen im Rahmen:



 

+15 gr.


----------



## illuminato (7. Februar 2017)

Hier kommt jetzt das Herzstück des Bikes: Der Rahmen 



 



 



 

Bin sehr gespannt auf den Unterschied zum Marathon Modell mit Alu-Hinterbau. Das Gewicht ist für mich okay.
Laut meiner Aufbauliste komme ich bei 9887 gr. inkl. Pedalen und einem Flaschenhalter raus. Ich bin seeeeeehr gespannt.

+2278 gr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (7. Februar 2017)

Wow


----------



## Groudon (8. Februar 2017)

Der Rahmen ist sehr schön - hat mir auch immer gefallen! 

Ich bin gespannt auf den Übergang am Steuerrohr zu Gabelkrone.


----------



## illuminato (8. Februar 2017)

Habe schon mal ein paar Teile eingebaut und zusammengesteckt...noch warte ich auf die Carbon Rahmen-Einsätze dass ich auch final die Leitungen ablängen kann. Sieht aber schon ganz vielversprechend aus.



 

Was mich noch interessieren würde: Gibt es einen IS-Steiersatz ohne Einbauhöhe in den Maßen IS 42x28,6x7/8mm (oben) und IS 52x40x7mm (unten)? Aktuell finde ich nur FSA die solche Lager anbieten. Unten würde auch ein Acros/Cane Creek gehen, aber für oben habe ich noch keine passende Lösung gefunden.


----------



## Groudon (8. Februar 2017)

Unabhängig von der Einbauhöhe - kannst du nicht einen mit Lagerschale nehmen und somit gleich einen schützenden Block-Lock Steuersatz montieren?

Der hat zwar eine gewisse Bauhöhe, aber er rettet im Sturz auch den Rahmen bzw reduziert die Gefahr eines Lenkereinschlags.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2017)

Die Kiste wird sehr geil!


----------



## Chris31 (8. Februar 2017)

illuminato schrieb:


> ...langsam kommen wir dem Rahmen immer näher...hier schon mal das Gewicht der Hülsen gegen das Klappern der Leitungen im Rahmen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 571141
> 
> +15 gr.



Was sind das für Hüllen wenn man fragen darf? Bin auf der Suche nach so etwas, nur bisher nicht wirklich fündig geworden :/

Wird sicher ein schickes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (8. Februar 2017)

StengersC schrieb:


> Was sind das für Hüllen wenn man fragen darf? Bin auf der Suche nach so etwas, nur bisher nicht wirklich fündig geworden :/
> 
> Wird sicher ein schickes Bike



Das sind die Schaumstoffhüllen für die Abschnitte der Schalt- und Bremsleitung, die im Rahmen verlaufen. Die teile verhindern das klappern im Rahmen.


----------



## illuminato (8. Februar 2017)

Groudon schrieb:


> Unabhängig von der Einbauhöhe - kannst du nicht einen mit Lagerschale nehmen und somit gleich einen schützenden Block-Lock Steuersatz montieren?
> 
> Der hat zwar eine gewisse Bauhöhe, aber er rettet im Sturz auch den Rahmen bzw reduziert die Gefahr eines Lenkereinschlags.



Ne, ist ja ein Rahmen für IS-Steuersatz - meines Wissens nach darf und kann man da nix einpressen.
Das Thema mit dem Lenkereinschlag ist sehr leidig - aber mit dem geplanten Vorbau ist das sowieso nicht zu verhindern


----------



## Groudon (8. Februar 2017)

Das ist sehr ärgerlich. =( 

Wieso hast du dich für die Renegade 2.3 und gegen die Renegade 2.1 entschieden?


----------



## illuminato (8. Februar 2017)

Groudon schrieb:


> Das ist sehr ärgerlich. =(
> 
> Wieso hast du dich für die Renegade 2.3 und gegen die Renegade 2.1 entschieden?



Stört mich jetzt noch nicht so sehr - dagegen wird ja sicher was gemacht.

Renegade habe ich den 2.3er genommen, da ich das Volumen des Reifens mag. Grundsätzlich muss ich mal sehen ob ich den Reifen behalte. Als Trainingsreifen mag ich die Specialized Reifen, da super tubeless zu montieren und nicht zu teuer. 
Im Rennen vertraue ich meistens den Conti Protection XKing/RaceKing Kombi. Ist wahrscheinlich eher Kopfsache - aber das ist ja gerade im Rennen auch entscheidend. Bei Regen/Matsch setze ich dann eben den Luftdruck um 0.2-0.3 Bar nach unten.


----------



## gili89 (8. Februar 2017)

ich denke nicht, dass die Conti Protections schneller sind als (2,1er) Renegades. Da müsstest schon die RaceSport nehmen.


----------



## Mr. Speed (8. Februar 2017)

Oh.... baue grade dasselbe auf... Kanns kaum erwarten! Vorher heist`s aber noch ein paar g Lack ab.


----------



## illuminato (8. Februar 2017)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Oh.... baue grade dasselbe auf... Kanns kaum erwarten! Vorher heist`s aber noch ein paar g Lack ab.



Meine Garantie werde ich nicht freiwillig zerstören...das sind mir die paar Gramm am Rahmen wert. Aber so hat jeder sein Thema. 
Meins ist immer noch der richtige Steuersatz...


----------



## Mr. Speed (8. Februar 2017)

Darum habe ich mir auch ein gebrauchtes 2015er gekauft. 
Der Rahmen ist ja immernoch das selbe. 

Bin schon auf das neue Epic gespannt. Hoffentlich versemmeln sie`s nicht. Das HT scheint ja ganz schön in die Hose gegangen sein....


----------



## matt017 (8. Februar 2017)

Hey Andreas, goiler Rahmen!  
Hatte eigentlich gedacht (bzw. schon fast befürchtet), dass da jetzt der hellblaue Rahmen aus der Kiste kommt... Der schwarze ist doch gar nicht auf der Homepage...?

Aber die Gabel passt du doch noch an den Rahmen an, oder. Macht zwar nicht schneller, hätte der Rahmen aber verdient. (schwarze Gabel mit weißen Decals...)

Ist der Rahmen eigentlich komplett schwarz oder schimmern die Fasern durch?


----------



## illuminato (8. Februar 2017)

Die Gabel bekommt noch andere Decals - das haben die bei Fox leider versemmelt, da die eigentlich mit den Stealth Decals bestellt war. 

Die Fasern schimmern durch, was mir persönlich sehr gut gefällt.

Denn heute ist noch ein neues Teil gekommen, mit dem ich erst gegen Anfang März gerechnet hatte:




 

Es fehlt zwar noch das Kettenblatt, aber das kommt sicher auch noch diese Woche. Dafür dass das Quarq (DZero Carbon) da direkt mit dran hängt, ist das Gewicht wirklich klasse. Da freue ich mich schon auf die Kurbel ohne den "schweren" Spider.

+532 gr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Februar 2017)

Sehr schoen! An sowas bin ich auch dran, aber die "alte schwerere" Varriante


----------



## christophhopp (9. Februar 2017)

illuminato schrieb:


> Stört mich jetzt noch nicht so sehr - dagegen wird ja sicher was gemacht.
> 
> Renegade habe ich den 2.3er genommen, da ich das Volumen des Reifens mag. Grundsätzlich muss ich mal sehen ob ich den Reifen behalte. Als Trainingsreifen mag ich die Specialized Reifen, da super tubeless zu montieren und nicht zu teuer.
> Im Rennen vertraue ich meistens den Conti Protection XKing/RaceKing Kombi. Ist wahrscheinlich eher Kopfsache - aber das ist ja gerade im Rennen auch entscheidend. Bei Regen/Matsch setze ich dann eben den Luftdruck um 0.2-0.3 Bar nach unten.



Da reicht einer. Bisl fummelig aber passen beide Leitungen durch.


----------



## illuminato (12. Februar 2017)

christophhopp schrieb:


> Da reicht einer. Bisl fummelig aber passen beide Leitungen durch.



So ist es heute vorbereitet worden...aber da fehlen ja noch so kleine Teile die in den Rahmen gesetzt werden müssen


----------



## illuminato (12. Februar 2017)

Da ich eh nicht fahren kann im Moment habe ich heute mal ein schönes Einzelteile-Zusammen-Bauen-Spiel durchgeführt...das hintere Laufrad ist noch geheim, das vordere Laufrad ist für ein "ausgeglichenes" Bild von meiner Freundin ausgeliehen (es habt sich leicht farblich ab...nein es ist nicht charcoral brown...das ist einfach nur wieder mal dreckig in den Keller gestellt worden  )











 

An der Kurbel fehlt noch das Kettenblatt, die Kassette ist noch alt, Decals von der Gabel sind runter. Jetzt noch den Gabelschaft entsprechend kürzen, Bremse entlüften, Kette und Shifter dran und es geht endlich los...


----------



## Marc19 (13. Februar 2017)

Sieht schick aus...!


----------



## illuminato (15. Februar 2017)

War ja etwas ruhiger hier, bin jetzt allerdings sicher welcher Vorbau es wird:





Da ich vorne gerne sehr weit runter möchte ist das mein absolutes Muss-Teil. 77mm Länge (effektiv 90mm) und ich glaube fast -20°. Mir gefällt das Design besser als bei FSA, die einen ähnlichen Vorbau anbieten.

+136 gr.


----------



## christophhopp (16. Februar 2017)

Nur noch schwarze Schrauben.


----------



## illuminato (16. Februar 2017)

Da bin ich schon dran 

Mal schauen ob es ein "zweiter Satz" wird oder ob die Bolzen auf Reisen gehen.


----------



## -Kottan- (17. Februar 2017)

Ich habe noch einen silbernen Satz Bolzen übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (17. Februar 2017)

Heute war in der Post etwas sehr individuelles aus Carbon:



 

Die Rahmeninserts für die Leitungsführung aus Carbon - handgemacht 
Passen perfekt und sparen zu den original Inserts 13 Gramm.

Da ich sie direkt verbaut habe gibt es bald etwas schönere Bilder, die der Wertarbeit auch gerecht werden. Aber da ich das Bike langsam auch bewegen will, sind sie direkt verbaut worden.

+7 gr.


----------



## martocom (18. Februar 2017)

Wo hast du die Hülsen gegen das Kabelklappern her?


----------



## illuminato (18. Februar 2017)

Die waren bei meinem Rahmenset dabei. Sollte man aber auch bei einem Specialized Händler einzeln bekommen.

Ansonsten - ist aber eine Vermutung - könnte man das auch im Baumarkt bekommen


----------



## -Kottan- (18. Februar 2017)

martocom schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Hülsen gegen das Kabelklappern her?



http://www.rohrisolierung-onlinesho...-fuer-6mm-Rohr--9mm-Daemmung--Laenge-2-m.html [emoji6]


----------



## Mr. Speed (18. Februar 2017)

illuminato schrieb:


> Heute war in der Post etwas sehr individuelles aus Carbon:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 575852
> 
> ...


Gibts die irgendwo zu kaufen? Wollte mir eigentlich selbst welche machen...


----------



## -Kottan- (18. Februar 2017)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Gibts die irgendwo zu kaufen? Wollte mir eigentlich selbst welche machen...



Die macht Christoph - und noch viele andere schöne Sachen[emoji6]. 
Schau mal hier im Forum nach christophhopp und frag ihn mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (19. Februar 2017)

Heute habe ich nochmal ein paar Teile einzeln gewogen:


----------



## Berschbobb (19. Februar 2017)

was sind das für felgen?


----------



## illuminato (19. Februar 2017)

Ryde Trace XC 21...also die alten aus den Jahren davor. Die Laufräder hatte ich noch und werden solange verwendet, bis "der andere Satz" fertig ist  Das kann aber Mai/Juni werden.


----------



## Berschbobb (19. Februar 2017)

Okay... Was ist da im Anmarsch?


----------



## illuminato (19. Februar 2017)

Und da ich heute schon fleißig war, gibt es jetzt auch erste Bilder vom "fertigen" Bike:


----------



## Berschbobb (19. Februar 2017)

Geiles Teil


----------



## illuminato (19. Februar 2017)

Als Änderung wird noch ne Kassette (XTR oder XX1) dazu kommen, die angesprochenen Laufräder (irgendwas mit Carbon) und wenn der Sattel taugt die S-Works Version des Phenom. Da is dann nochmal locker ein halbes Kilo weg.


----------



## H8machine (19. Februar 2017)

Sehr schick, wobei ich persönlich ein Sram-Schaltwerk bevorzugen würde. Aber ansonsten sehr, sehr geil

Farbwahl 100 Punkte


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Februar 2017)

Sehr geil geworden!


----------



## Marc19 (19. Februar 2017)

Sauber und sieht schnell aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Speed (19. Februar 2017)

Sieht richtig gut aus... 

Hat die Gabel Terralogic?
Dachte die Step Cast gibts nicht mit Terralogic?

Wäre für mich schon irgendwie komisch mit Brain Dämpfer zu fahren, aber zur Gabel runtergreifen zu müssen um sie zu blockieren...


----------



## RockyRacer (19. Februar 2017)

Geiler Hobel - chapeau


----------



## illuminato (19. Februar 2017)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Sieht richtig gut aus...
> 
> Hat die Gabel Terralogic?
> Dachte die Step Cast gibts nicht mit Terralogic?
> ...



Habe den Remote Hebel von Fox schon im Keller liegen. Werde das jetzt mit den drei Einstellungen mal testen und wenn ich nicht mehr an die Gabel fassen möchte zum blockieren, dann baue ich noch um. In dem Setup will ich dann erstmal ein wenig probieren.


----------



## illuminato (19. Februar 2017)

H8machine schrieb:


> Sehr schick, wobei ich persönlich ein Sram-Schaltwerk bevorzugen würde. Aber ansonsten sehr, sehr geil
> 
> Farbwahl 100 Punkte



Es wird sogar noch dunkler ... die Bolzen sind aber erst in zwei Wochen wieder bei mir und die Kassette ist für April geplant. Den Farbtupfer werden dann vermutlich Sattel und passende Griffe leisten (beides Speci rot).


----------



## -Kottan- (19. Februar 2017)

Bin auf die Bolzen gespannt [emoji6].


----------



## Nordpol (19. Februar 2017)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut, schöner Aufbau...


----------



## alb (21. Februar 2017)

Richtig Klasse! Warum Kashima an Dämpfer/Gabel von der farbe her nicht identisch sind, weiß der Fux. Am Vorbau könntest du die Schriftzüge noch cleanen (Aceton).


----------



## illuminato (21. Februar 2017)

alb schrieb:


> Warum Kashima an Dämpfer/Gabel von der farbe her nicht identisch sind, weiß der Fux.


Da gebe ich Dir recht! Wollte auch deshalb ne Fox Gabel, dass die Sachen zusammen passen - aber ich finde es dennoch gelungen. Und bald kommt ja noch Staub und Dreck dazu, dann wird der kleine Unterschied nicht mehr zu sehen sein


----------



## GUSTAV91 (21. Februar 2017)

Sehr schick!!! Eines der schönsten Epics, die ich gesehen habe 
Hmm. Gefällt mir sogar besser als mein eigenes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (19. April 2017)

Nachdem das Bike ein wenig gefahren wurde, gab es über Ostern Finale Anpassungen: 



 

Das 32t KB vorne bietet mir zu wenig Power in Verbindung mit den 11t der Kassette. Also gibt es das 34T KB an die Quarq Kurbel. Ebenfalls gab es die 11-46er Kassette von Shimano um auch oben raus gebaut Bandbreite sicher zu stellen. Mit der Abstufung der XT Kassette bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden, aber das kann man aushalten.  
Dazu sind noch die eloxierten Bolzen sowie der Carbon Brain Knopf und ein paar schwarze Flaschenhalter Schrauben gekommen. 
Ich bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Finish des Bikes. Es läuft richtig Gut!


----------



## illuminato (19. April 2017)

Gewicht aktuell bei 10.04 kg. Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Potenzial gibt es noch, allerdings steht das Gramm/Euro ab jetzt in keinem sinnvollen Verhältnis mehr


----------



## Groudon (19. April 2017)

illuminato schrieb:


> Potenzial gibt es noch, allerdings steht das Gramm/Euro ab jetzt *in keinem sinnvollen Verhältnis mehr*



Ab jetzt beginnt das Hobby :-D


----------



## yellow-faggin (20. April 2017)

Die 10kg-Marke muss fallen


----------



## illuminato (20. April 2017)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ab jetzt beginnt das Hobby :-D





yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Die 10kg-Marke muss fallen



Dazu muss ich nur das Tool aus dem Rahmen nehmen und das Bike wieder an den Hacken hängen - dann ist da auch keine 10 mehr davor. Am meisten ärgert mich die schwere Kassette (456 Gr.) - da ist Shimano wirklich hinten dran und ich hoffe es gibt bald mal was neues und leichtes mit der großen Bandbreite der 11-46T Kassette.


----------



## Mr. Speed (20. April 2017)

Ist die e13 Kassette eigentlich kein Thema für dich?

Naja... bei den Racesport Reifen, muss man schon ein Auge zudrücken, weil wenns richtig grob wird sehe ich das Kritisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinRa (20. April 2017)

illuminato schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich nur das Tool aus dem Rahmen nehmen und das Bike wieder an den Hacken hängen - dann ist da auch keine 10 mehr davor. Am meisten ärgert mich die schwere Kassette (456 Gr.) - da ist Shimano wirklich hinten dran und ich hoffe es gibt bald mal was neues und leichtes mit der großen Bandbreite der 11-46T Kassette.


warum währst du dich gegen eine 11fach xx1,xo1 kassette? die spart fast 200g. und hat nahezu eine idente gangbreite und vorallem eine besser abstufung.


----------



## Mr. Speed (20. April 2017)

Wahrscheinlich möchte er den Freilaufkörper nicht wechseln...


----------



## illuminato (20. April 2017)

MartinRa schrieb:


> warum währst du dich gegen eine 11fach xx1,xo1 kassette? die spart fast 200g. und hat nahezu eine idente gangbreite und vorallem eine besser abstufung.



Ich habe drei Tune LRS mit Shimano Freilauf...den günstigsten Preis für den XD-Freilauf von Tune, den ich gefunden habe: 135 Euro
--> (3*135€) + (3*250€) = 1.105 €
Das ist nicht wirklich eine Option, obwohl es mir
1. besser gefallen würde mit der schwarzen Kassette
2. deutlich leichter wäre


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. April 2017)

Darum habe ich nur den Race LRS auf XD und xx1 umgebaut und auf dem TrainingsLRS hab ich eine SLX 11-42


----------



## illuminato (20. April 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Darum habe ich nur den Race LRS auf XD und xx1 umgebaut und auf dem TrainingsLRS hab ich eine SLX 11-42



Was eine gute Alternative wäre. Aber die 34T vorne und 46T hinten sind schon ne gute Sache. Gerade wenn ich an die Rennen in den Alpen denke. 34T vorne und hinten 42T als Anker ist mir glaub zu heikel...wobei es bei der aktuellen Form schon gehen könnte


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. April 2017)

Sella Ronda bin ich letztes Jahr darum auf ein 32er runter, aber da bin ich noch eine auf 11-40 umgbaute 10x Kassette gefahren. M3 bin ich aber 34 auf 11-40 gefahren.
Aber ich denke fuer Sella werde ich auch mit der 10-42er ein 32er montieren. Da geht es so steil runter, da muss man eh net treten


----------



## diodato (20. April 2017)

Ich fahre an meinem Scalpel Sram xx 10x.  32/ 11-42. Die Kassette wiegt um die 260gr.  die Seqlite Kassette gabs in der Bucht für schlappe 190.- . Gruß


----------



## MartinRa (20. April 2017)

illuminato schrieb:


> Ich habe drei Tune LRS mit Shimano Freilauf...den günstigsten Preis für den XD-Freilauf von Tune, den ich gefunden habe: 135 Euro
> --> (3*135€) + (3*250€) = 1.105 €
> Das ist nicht wirklich eine Option, obwohl es mir
> 1. besser gefallen würde mit der schwarzen Kassette
> 2. deutlich leichter wäre


ah das ist schade aber natürlich verständlich, bei der 10-42 könntest du dann ja locker ein 32er kb fahren.


----------



## oberhausen123 (20. April 2017)

die neue Garbaruk. 11-46, 200 Euro und 298 Gramm.


----------



## deathmetal (26. April 2017)

Das Bike is echt schön geworden! Gewicht ist ja auch echt mal ne Ansage finde ich. 
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (8. Mai 2017)

...es gibt schon folgende Updates, die sich auch gewichtstechnisch bemerkbar machen:

- Sattel: S-Works Phenom 148 gr. (státt Phenom Pro)
- Griffe: ESI Grips Chunky in rot
- Freilauf: Tune XD (statt Tune Shimano)
- Kassette: XX1 10-42 (statt Shimano XT 11-46)






Besseres Foto mangels BESSEREM WETTER nicht verfügbar. Gewicht liegt jetzt RaceReady inkl. Tool im Unterrohr bei 9,85 kg.

Geht wie sau das Teil. Hardtail brauche ich zumindest nicht mehr. 

Könnte eher noch ein Epic zum trainieren in Gr. M gebrauchen...hat jemand was?


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Mai 2017)

Geht doch!


----------



## Berschbobb (8. Mai 2017)

illuminato schrieb:


> ...es gibt schon folgende Updates, die sich auch gewichtstechnisch bemerkbar machen:
> 
> - Sattel: S-Works Phenom 148 gr. (státt Phenom Pro)
> - Griffe: ESI Grips Chunky in rot
> ...


Welche Laufräder sind das und wie hast du den Freilauf getauscht?

Gesendet von meinem NEM-L51 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zett78 (8. Mai 2017)

Tune Freilaufkörper austauschen ist doch easy, einfach auf der Herstellerseite gucken [emoji19]


----------



## illuminato (8. Mai 2017)

Berschbobb schrieb:


> wie hast du den Freilauf getauscht?


Das ist so ziemlich das Einfachste was es gibt. Endkappe runter, Distanzscheiben nicht verlieren, Freilauf abziehen, Säubern und Fetten, Freilauf wieder drauf, Anzahl Distanzringe messen, Distanzringe auf die Nabe, Endkappe drauf. Fertig. Brauch man nicht mal Werkzeug für.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Geht doch!


Eben. Die ist auch schön leicht mit 268 Gr. (Im Vergleich zu den 486 Gr. der XT Kassette).



Berschbobb schrieb:


> Welche Laufräder sind das


Tune Prince/King Naben, Sapim Speichen, ZTR Crest Felgen


----------



## Berschbobb (8. Mai 2017)

illuminato schrieb:


> Das ist so ziemlich das Einfachste was es gibt. Endkappe runter, Distanzscheiben nicht verlieren, Freilauf abziehen, Säubern und Fetten, Freilauf wieder drauf, Anzahl Distanzringe messen, Distanzringe auf die Nabe, Endkappe drauf. Fertig. Brauch man nicht mal Werkzeug für.
> 
> 
> Eben. Die ist auch schön leicht mit 268 Gr. (Im Vergleich zu den 486 Gr. der XT Kassette).
> ...


Weißt was der Satz wiegt?

Gesendet von meinem NEM-L51 mit Tapatalk


----------



## illuminato (8. Mai 2017)

Berschbobb schrieb:


> Weißt was der Satz wiegt?



Nicht genau - aber irgendwas um die 1450 Gr.


----------



## Berschbobb (8. Mai 2017)

Sind das die alten crest ? Bist zufrieden und fährst ihn auch so im Rennen ?

Gesendet von meinem NEM-L51 mit Tapatalk


----------



## illuminato (8. Mai 2017)

Vernünftig aufgebaut und mit meinem Gewicht absolut kein Problem. Fahre das HR jetzt schon 2,5 Jahre ohne Probleme. Einmal nachzentrieren und einmal Speiche ersetzen wegen Kettenabwurf - das wars. Ich würde das als Problemlos bezeichnen. Das VR ist neu eingespeicht. Bislang auch keine Probleme. 
Aber: Ich bin noch keine Carbon Laufräder gefahren. Daher kann ich den Vergleich nicht ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (8. Mai 2017)

Irgendwann landen sie alle beim XD-Freilauf.


----------



## matt017 (10. Juli 2017)

@illuminato 
Und, wie bist du nach den ersten Wochen zufrieden?

Speziell mit der Gabel? Harmoniert das mit dem Hinterbau oder hast du dir manchmal auch ein Brain für vorn gewünscht? Hast ja den direkten Vergleich...


----------



## illuminato (10. Juli 2017)

Gabel ist erste Sahne. Absolut sensibles Ansprechverhalten - bin/war ich so nur von einer Lefty mit 88+ Tuning gewohnt. 
Für mein Gewicht auch absolut ausreichend steif in Verbindung mit einem 32 Speichen VR (Tune Nabe, ZTR Crest Felge).

Am Feintuning arbeite ich allerdings noch. Rebound und Low Speed habe ich noch nicht so richtig eingestellt bekommen dass ich zufrieden bin. Etwas komisch finde ich den Trail Modus. Da bemerke ich kaum Unterschiede zum offenen Modus.

Lockout per Fernbedingung ist optimal. Allerdings gefällt mir die Optik garnicht. Der Hebel aus meiner Sicht nicht zum filigranen Gesamtbild der Gabel - das hätte Fox schöner lösen können. Evtl. gibt es beim Hebel mal ein Update. Da würde ich dann zupacken.

Was mir nicht gefällt: Das Kashima Coating der Gabel ist anders als das des Dämpfers...sehr schade, da das mit ein Kaufgrund war. Mit der neuen SID 2018 inkl. neuer Dämpfer Kartusche wäre ich auch glücklich.


----------



## matt017 (10. Juli 2017)

illuminato schrieb:


> Gabel ist erste Sahne. Absolut sensibles Ansprechverhalten - bin/war ich so nur von einer Lefty mit 88+ Tuning gewohnt.
> Für mein Gewicht auch absolut ausreichend steif in Verbindung mit einem 32 Speichen VR (Tune Nabe, ZTR Crest Felge).
> 
> Am Feintuning arbeite ich allerdings noch. Rebound und Low Speed habe ich noch nicht so richtig eingestellt bekommen dass ich zufrieden bin. Etwas komisch finde ich den Trail Modus. Da bemerke ich kaum Unterschiede zum offenen Modus.
> ...




Ok, klingt gut. 
Überlege gerade auch Richtung der Fox. 
Die verstelbare Druckstufe find ich auch gut. Wobei die neue SID das ja auch hat.
Was mich bisschen stutzig macht ist, dass es für 2018 schon ein Update gibt. Laut Beschreibung ist der Hauptunterschied ein deutlich verbessertes Ansprechverhalten gegenüber der '17er. Klar, ist Marketing-Gewäsch, aber warum ändern die nach nur einem Jahr schon wieder was an der Dämpfung...?

Ja, das mit der Kashima-Farbe ist echt blöd. Wharscheinlich ist dunkles Kashima besser für die spezielle Dämpferreibung, wohingegen helles Kashima besonders bei Gabeln seine Vorteile ausspielen kann...


----------



## illuminato (15. August 2017)

Falls jemand Interesse an diesem Bike hat, darf mir gerne eine Nachricht schreiben. Hat seit dem Aufbau 1400km runter und 3 Rennen (Kempten, Bad Wildbad und Vinschgau). Zustand ist wie aus dem Ei gepellt. Details gerne auf Anfrage. 
Verkauft wird aber ohne die Quarq Kurbel...die wird noch gebraucht...wobei, alles eine Frage des Preises


----------



## illuminato (21. September 2017)

Man kann auch die Einzelteile Haben (Alles VHBs):
Rahmen: 2999,- (Inkl. Steuersatz, PF30 Lager von SRAM, Stechachse und aller Hopp Carbon Parts)
Gabel: 900,- (inkl. Remote und normalem Verstellhebel) *VERKAUFT*
Kurbel: 850,- (inkl. 32er und 34 KB von SRAM)
LRS: 800,- (inkl. Shimano und Tune XD Freilauf, der alleine 130 € kostet)
Schaltwerk und Shifter: 200 €

Gerne per PN anschreiben. Detailbilder hier im Thema oder gerne auch auf Nachfrage.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.R. (29. September 2017)

Unzufrieden?


----------



## Commander (11. Oktober 2017)

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Was passt denn nicht an dem Bike?


----------



## illuminato (11. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe mich für ein anderes System (Cannondale) entschieden. Und vom System her möchte ich, dass beide Race-Bikes (Fully und HT) identisch sind (gleiche Standards für Kurbel, Gabel, Steuerroher und sämtliche Lager etc.). 
Funktioniert hat das Sworks perfekt. Aber Laufräder, Kurbelmaße etc. sind einfach nicht austauschbar - und das wollte ich geändert haben. Daher stehen die Sachen zum Verkauf.


----------



## T.R. (11. Oktober 2017)

Das ist der Mist an Cannondale...;-)


----------



## illuminato (11. Oktober 2017)

T.R. schrieb:


> Das ist der Mist an Cannondale...;-)


Sozusagen "gefangen in der Systemintegration"


----------



## filigran (12. Oktober 2017)

Fast so schlimm wie bei Apple .. *örgs*


----------



## T.R. (12. Oktober 2017)

Tja, hat aber auch Vorteile. Zum einen funktionieren die Komponenten von CD gut und zuverlässig, zum anderen spart man Geld, weil einfach nicht jede Neuheit, die die Bikebranche herausbringt ans Rad passt und man sich diese gar nicht zulegen kann. Andererseits kommt eine gewisse Langeweile auf..... Bin in der Vergangenheit noch nie ein Rad ein Jahr gefahren, ohne irgendetwas umzubauen. Mein CD fahre ich jetzt ein Jahr und lediglich Verschleißteile wurden getauscht, für mich in der Vergangenheit undenkbar, jetzt aber Realität. Das " leider" habe ich mir jetzt mal verkniffen, denn das Rad läuft wirklich einwandfrei und ohne Defekte, das war früher anders......


----------



## MartinRa (12. Oktober 2017)

T.R. schrieb:


> Tja, hat aber auch Vorteile. Zum einen funktionieren die Komponenten von CD gut und zuverlässig,




und ja ich hab selber zwei...


----------



## Schwitte (12. Oktober 2017)

T.R. schrieb:


> Zum einen funktionieren die Komponenten von CD gut und zuverlässig,


Funktionieren genau so gut oder schlecht wie andere Komponenten auch und zumindest die alte Lefty war sicher etwas "spezieller" in der Handhabung, wie ihre zweibeinigen Kontrahenten.


----------



## T.R. (12. Oktober 2017)

Ich kann zumindest bisher nichts negatives über Steuersatz, Innenlager, Kurbel und Gabel sagen, über vergleichbare Komponenten und Anbauteile anderer Hersteller schon. Mein CD funktioniert halt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (12. Oktober 2017)

Mein FSi hat klaglos diesen Sommer alles mitgemacht was ich ihm hingeworfen habe (Marathon, XC, Etappenrennen...). Getauscht habe ich jetzt lediglich die Kette und die Bremsbeläge. Keine Lagerprobleme oder sonstiges. Bin auch echt schwer angetan. Hoffe das ich bei der neuen Maschine ebenso.


----------

